# Never have I been more angrier...



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Me and my friend both have a SD that is trained to do specific tasks for us and it helps make mine and her days liveable. While we were at fair for 4H dogs, we noticed a guy that has a daughter in 4H walking around with one of the LHGSDs he owns with a SD vest on. We didn't really think much of it since we don't know them so we waved it off. Well, a few hours later when we sitting outside with our SD, we noticed the dog's vest said SAR in Training. Now we're confused because a SAR dog should not be walking around on the fair grounds since it's illegal to walk a non SD in public. My friend walks over and asks to pet the dog and what kind of SD his dog was, acting like we never saw the SAR patch, and he flat out says she's a SAR dog in training. My friend then asks how he can walk her on the grounds since she's not a SD and being a smarty pants he says, "with a leash." She then tells him it's illegal and he starts yelling at her saying that he can have the dog on grounds and says stop petting my dog and walks off. During the whole fair time, we talked to the dog superintendant and then the one of the people on the fair boards that my friend knows and he finally gets taken out by a security officer. Then guess what, he comes BACK inside the building the next day llike nothing happened. Another thing that happened was that this dog tried to attack a little girl, almost attacked my SD, Isa, and then did attack another dog while he was argueing with the superintendant which was the last straw for her so he was kicked out of the barn and no longer welcomed unless the dog was taken off the grounds. He continued to argue with her and one of the board members and was allowd to walk on fair grounds but not into the barn but this still was illegal and not fair to us who actually need and have a SD. People like him make it hard for us to go out with a SD since people have had bad experiences because of people like him. I just had to rant about this because it angers me.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

that is horrible


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

People are just idiots just remember for everyone of them there are ppl like us who are responsible dog owners who don't abuse the system!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Couple of things -- please be careful when approaching someone and telling them they can not have their dog somewhere. The man could have very well have tried to harm your friend. If you or your friend is ever in a situation like this again just go find someone in management and explain what you saw or heard. 

Other point, in *some* cases SAR dogs including those in training are allowed where pet dogs are not. I was invited to take my dog to several including the fair grounds, the Girl Scout camp, and stores by the management. (We never went near the areas where food was being served.)

I am glad that this person only yelled at your friend and nothing more as it seems he did not care that he was breaking the law and would not leave without yelling when asked to do so.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I second what TJ said.

It's always best to avoid confrontation with people, even if they are doing something that you are absolutely certain is wrong - such as passing a dog off as a service dog if the dog is not - because you never know what kind of person you are dealing with. The best way to address such a situation in a public place is to inform someone who works there, such as a manager or a security staff person, and let them address the problem as needed.

The other point TJ made is very valid as well, even if it does not apply to your situation. Sometimes, places and events allow some dogs in areas and on sites that most dogs are not allowed at - such as SAR dogs in training, dogs participating in demonstrations, and the like. 

For example, we have done two living history events this year that took place inside Convention Centers in our area, and we got permission from management in both cases to bring Abby. We were considered based on references from past events, proof of vaccines, and proof of "good behavior" (CGC certificate and TDI ID) and given certain rules to follow, ie. areas to stay away from and what not. 

Like I said, I'm not sure this is relevant in your case at all, but there are some cases where you may encounter a dog that is not a service dog in a venue that does not ordinarily allow dogs - and do it legally.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

The dog superintendant told us that he was not allowd on the grounds mostly because of his behavior prior to this and because both of his dogs are aggressive. (We know her very well) 
I didn't talk to him because I'm not a type of person to confront someone like him if they're rude but my friend has no problem telling people off, which could get her into trouble... I just stood there listening to this. Of course I was mad because he wasn't allowd on grounds with his dogs since he was told prior at the leader meeting that my mom goes to that he couldn't bring those dogs. This is why his daughter had to barrow another dog.


----------

